# I finally got a picture of this frog, broken leg?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Does this frog have a broken leg(s)?

Doesn't look like SLS to me, but his arms are squished toward his body. And he wasn't always like this, only after I practically killed him via using that liquid nail stuff (you may remember that episode around thanksgiving, actually, it was thanksgiving eve into day)

But I think it is just broken legs, he has been doing fine though, but looks weird and NEVER calls. My other male does though, and both females respond to it.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

tough pic to see what you are talking about, i think i have 2 frogs with the same thing you are saying in your post, it seems like the arm comes out of its socket, ive actually, picked up my frogs and out the arm back in the socket, maybe 5 days later it will be out again, im not sure how this happens but i think its something they are are doing when im not viewing them, sometimes ill notice the leg like that and ill just make the frog hop around and it seems like it comes out on its own as well


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

hm... I think you may be right about the leg being out of its socket. It looks as if the legs are not being able to completely support his body wieght (frog being nose down towards the ground) He has been this way for a long time so I assume he can eat and everything.

In the picture, you can see his body is right up against the glass side with his elbows sticking up.

Does anyone else have any concern about this issue, anyone else notice it in their own frogs? I am thinking that he should be fine, but his landing when hopping looks a bit sketchy.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah i mean my frogs eat and hop around and all, i working with tincs so its a little bit different from yours but, when i first took my frog to the vet, he told me to up the calcium intake, i dont think it worked for me, but it may work for you


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

here are some pics of my azureus with the bad leg/shoulder...

before i fix it and it is out of socket here








and this is post surgery (lol),


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If that is a picture of a metamorph then it could easily be a form of SLS. In some of the cases the bones do not connect or fit correctly and the limbs appear to be pressed up against the body. 

Ed


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

frog is 4.5 years old


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The initial picture at the top of the thread is of a 4.5 year old frog? 

Ed


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

OH, no sorry i thought you were talking about the azureus


----------

